# Just got a Kindle Fire....love it!



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

I got it for Mother's Day and finally got around to setting it up today. I didn't realize it came with a month of prime free. Can't wait to download!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, congratulations, JJ!  What a great Mother's Day present.  So, what are you going to download first?

Betsy


----------



## writergirlNC (Dec 17, 2011)

I have no idea! I love all types of books and honestly haven't had time to read anything lately. I'm going to check out some of the suggestions on the book club corner


----------



## E.W. Saloka (Aug 21, 2011)

That's so cool!  I got mine for Mother's Day too !    So far I love downloading cookbooks.  I never had a Kindle before so I'm excited to have one.  I'm not sure about how often it has to be recharged,  I'm only on there maybe an hour a day.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There are a lot of free cookbooks.    And a number of our member authors have cookbooks, keep your eyes open for when they bump their threads in the Book Bazaar.

I charge my Fire every day when I 'm using it a lot.

Betsy


----------



## eurospec (Nov 5, 2011)

That's great! I've heard a lot of good things about the Fire, but I'm just curious, when will the next generation of the Fire be released?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ahhh...if I knew that, I'd start playing the lottery.

I'm guessing that if there is going to be one this year, it will be in time for Christmas, though Amazon has not really been on the same kind of schedule for new products that Apple has been.

Betsy


----------



## LadaRay (Apr 6, 2011)

Got a Kindle Fire recently. So far so good


----------

